#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-20
<wanderley> oi
<lyan-hudsson> :o
<nick__> hi i have lost my sudo password what do i do?
<Astro7467> your sudo password is your password - so do you have auto-login enabled and now forgotten your password?
<nick__> must be the case. i have a password to unlock when pc has been standing but it must be different
<Astro7467> no - it is the same
<Astro7467> the password prompt by sudo is a verification it's really you
<nick__> but it does not work tells me to try again
<Astro7467> capslock?
<nick__> will try again
<nick__> it worked
<nick__> thanks
<Astro7467> great - thanks for confirming back
<peter__> hi all
<peter__> my rpi 2 wont detect myhdmi sound
<peter__> is there a reason or a fix
<peter__> tried to edit config.tx with no luck
<Guest57498> hallo ! folgendes problem: wie erstelle ich verknüpfungen auf dem desktop mit einer url? ziehen vom browser auf den desktop funktioniert manchmal, manchmal nicht. system: ubuntu-mate. danke für eure hilfe.
<picaro1298> hi
<mate|48727> hello
<Akuli> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> hi
<mate|48727> i just installed ubuntu mate and i want to know how to install sl
<Akuli> what is sl?
<Akuli> the program that displays a train or something else?
<mate|48727> it's an ASCII animation that appears in the terminal.
<Akuli> oh that one
<Akuli> yes
<mate|48727> Of a train
<Akuli> type sl to a terminal to get instructions :)
<mate|48727> ok thanks
<mate|48727> we tried sudo apt-get install sl
<Akuli> should work
<mate|48727> just realised that we're using 16,10, which uses apt instead of apt-get
<Akuli> is apt-get gone?
<Akuli> wow
<DarkPsydeLord> you can use both
<mate|48727> yep
<mate|48727> no you cant
<Akuli> i thought i could
<DarkPsydeLord> i can
<Akuli> in 16.10?
<DarkPsydeLord> wait
<Akuli> $ which apt-get
<mate|48727> ???? still can't do it using apt.
<mate|48727> hmm...
<Akuli> do you get an error?
<swright> I just installed in mate 16.04 without a problem
<Akuli> great swright :)
<DarkPsydeLord> mate 16.04
<DarkPsydeLord> thats why
<swright> I used:  sudo apt install sl
<mate|48727> Should I install aptitude instead and try that?
<DarkPsydeLord> noooo
<DarkPsydeLord> did you get an error msg?
<mate|48727> It just can't find it. 'Unable to locate package sl'
<Akuli> wow
<Akuli> oh i know whats wrong
<Akuli> run this:   nc termbin.com 9999 < /etc/apt/sources.list
<Akuli> i think you need to uncomment the place that sl comes from
<mate|48727> and also are there any dyslexia settings for ubunto mate
<mate|48727> my freind has been reading for me and i want some independence
<swright> in mine, it looks like it pulled from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe
<Akuli> yes, looks like its coming from universe
<Akuli> mate|48727, i think ubuntu mate comes with a screen reader if you need it
<swright> yes, on my 16.04, there is a screen reader.
<swright> it's the orca package
<mate|48727> Hello. 'Friend' on.
<mate|48727> Back to sl...
<Akuli> the termbin command should give you a link, can you copy-paste it here?
<mate|48727> I have ubuntu mate 15.10 installed on my main computer and it works fine
<Akuli> mate|48727, run this:   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mate|48727> K.
<Akuli> mate|48727, scroll down to where it talks about universe and remove # from beginning of the lines starting with deb and ending with universe
<mate|48727> nope, still doesn't work
<Akuli> you need to save that and run sudo apt-get update
<mate|48727> no luck
<Akuli> did you apt-get update?
<callum_> hi im back
<callum_> my freind had to go
<Akuli> the guy with sl issues?
<callum_> yep
<callum_> how do i fix it
<Akuli> did he run sudo apt-get update?
<callum_> i will try it
<Akuli> ok
<callum_> ok it has done
<Akuli> does sudo apt-get install sl work now?
<callum_> yes
<callum_> thx
<ivancarry> Hey anyone who would tell me how to switch fully to linux... i know its bit out of topic but windows is starting to be pain for me... so are there any tips or common issues with a full time switch and tell me how to prevent them :)
<Akuli> gaming and microsoft office are the first things i can think of
<sixwheeledbeast> Just switch
<Akuli> i would start with a dualboot to see how it goes
<ivancarry> well ye but i made my way to run League and few steam games i like thats all i need
<ivancarry> ye the ms office bothers me a bit ..
<ivancarry> iam on a dual boot setup
<sixwheeledbeast> I started with Ubuntu with all intention of dualbooting I never bothered and then ~10 years went by
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't miss Windows for a second.
<ivancarry> :) glad to hear that
<ivancarry> well ye i was keeping dualboot for recovery reasons aswell
<ivancarry> but for couple last weeks
<Akuli> if you can't live without ms office you can't live without windows/osx
<ivancarry> iam pretty much trying to get things done over here
<ivancarry> isnt there a wine workaround?
<Akuli> no, but you can usually use libreoffice
<Akuli> i think some old 2007 ms office runs in wine
<Akuli> but the latest version doesn't
<ivancarry> ye ive been using it .. and its nice and fast and pretty capeble
<ivancarry> ye i would be happy with 2k10
<ivancarry> thats quite old i belive
<ivancarry> 6years exactly lol xD
<Akuli> try it under wine
<Akuli> if it works then great, you can get rid of windows :)
<sixwheeledbeast> I find Libreoffice fine and a lot of the time is compatible with >=2k10
<ivancarry> also one more simple question... is guest session a danger to possible hostile? and should i pw protect grub?
<sixwheeledbeast> Gaming is less of an issue with Steam becoming popular
<ivancarry> yeh i very suprised
<sixwheeledbeast> Sorry not sure what your asking there?
<ivancarry> i play only three games... lol csgo and sometimes rocket league.. they work fine altho i can tell the difference in league..
<ivancarry> ye i notcied that my question was wrongly asked
<ivancarry> is a guest session a threat
<ivancarry> ?
<sixwheeledbeast> threat in what way?
<ivancarry> like someone would be able to use it to acces some of my data.. or possibly mess with the system in any other way
<ivancarry> for example if i would have an Hard drive connected they would be able to read it if iam right...
<ivancarry> its a general ubuntu question ... i belive
<sixwheeledbeast> Guest session is just a temporary disposable user from memory. I believe you can disable guest session if you are concerned. At least I have no Guest session option any more. It would depend on the permissions the user had, it's all configurable.
<ivancarry> i did some simple config changes and its disabled.. but if i would run linux with this option accesable if it could cause any harm...
<ivancarry> but as far as i remember there hasnt been any issues with it so its safe probably...
<vlt> Hello. Any idea where this error message after each new login for every user could come from? http://imgur.com/nEL3GDF  It seems to be something bluetooth related which I don ahve or need.
<vlt> *don't have
<Akuli> does this get fixed if you remove blueman?
<Akuli> sudo apt-get remove blueman
<mate|11505> Akuli?
<Akuli> yes?
<mate|11505> If I remember correctly, you were trying to help out with sl.
<mate|11505> Have I got the wrong person?
<Akuli> yes, then your friend came here and i told him what to do
<Akuli> or maybe someone just pretended your friend :)
<mate|11505> Yeah, I am the friend.
<Akuli> ok
<mate|11505> I have a new issue for my personal computer.
<Akuli> explain more :)
<mate|11505> I have an installation of ubuntu mate that has been customised, version 15.10
<Akuli> ok
<mate|11505> I also have wbar installed.
<mate|11505> I suddenly realized that i had no space left at all on the hdd.
<mate|11505> I was wondering if there is any efficient way of freeing up some space...?
<Akuli> first of all lets find out what's using it
<Akuli> mate comes with a disk space usage analyzer, open that
<mate|11505> Oh..
<mate|11505> I'm using my windows 7 pc and the one with no disk space is upstairs and shut down at the mo.
<Akuli> is it so out of space that you can't start it?
<mate|11505> no.
<vlt> Akuli: Yes, removing blueman seems to have solved this problem. Thank you!
<mate|11505> On the DUA, it says something like....      /   100%.
<Akuli> how about /home=
<Akuli> ?
<Akuli> how big % is /home out of /?
<mate|11505> I think it was filling about 35%.
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> to be honest i don't know how much space different things take
<mate|11505> I tried bleachbit and apt-get autoremove, with no luck.
<Akuli> $ sudo apt-get clean
<Akuli> removes all apt's cached packages
<mate|11505> Yup, tried that too.
<Akuli> still full?
<mate|11505> Yup.
<Akuli> to be honest i have no idea how to check which packages are biggest
<Akuli> do you have old kernels hanging around?
<mate|11505> No, other than the windows 7 loader XD
<Akuli> $ du -sh .cache
<Akuli> how much stuff is there?
<mate|11505> dunno, can't go up to check, I am busy
<mate|11505> I just need a tip or summat.
<Akuli> i'm out of ideas because i have no idea what is taking up that space
<Akuli> you can ask on ##linux too
<mate|11505> hmm...
<vlt> Ok, next problem: How to troubleshoot a non working screen lock? When any user selects "lock screen" or presses ctrl+l the screen gets black but no password is needed to reactivate the desktop. What could be missing here?
<mate|11505> I don't have anything I really need on it...
<Akuli> mate|11505, oh right you need to register for ##linux
<Akuli> vlt, there's a setting for that somewhere
<mate|11505> How about I run $ sudo rm -rf /* --no-preserve-root
<mate|11505> Bye, I'll fix it tommorow.
<Akuli> lol
<Akuli> vlt, let me run my panel in english and find it
<vlt> Akuli: Thanks. (Mine runs in German if that helps ;-)
<Akuli> vlt, system -> preferences -> screensaver
<Akuli> vlt, check "lock screen when screensaver is active" :)
 * vlt tries
<vlt> Akuli: It already is.
<Akuli> one way is to get rid of mate's screensaver altogether and just use bare xscreensaver instead
<Nerina> I'd like to know if Wacom tablets will be supported on next version in July...
<Nerina> Are supported but there is no GUI to configure them, from control panel!
<Nerina> And there will be a 32bit version on next version? Or I'll be forced to install a new 64bit version directly?
<vlt> Akuli: Mate runs in an XVnc/XRDP session here. Maybe a bare xscreensaver is too complicated here.
<Akuli> too complicated?
<Akuli> i was surprised by how easy xscreensaver was to set up
<vlt> Akuli: I just thought that because the "real" X server is running on a different machine than the mate session ...
<Akuli> i don't know
<HoppingMadMan> I am guessing you will have to Nerina, because I do believe that  Ubuntu 17.04 will be only 64 bit.. But we will see the whole 64 bit only has made a lot of people mad
<Akuli> i'm not going to install it then :)
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah I am looking to move away from Ubuntu as my core and maybe go to something like Debian
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-21
<exe2bin> Hello everyone https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpZm9O57xIg
<exe2bin> Sorry, tried to use the pastebin, but as you can see, it didn't work
<exe2bin> I'm having a problem with the Mate Desktop
<exe2bin> I'm fairly new to Linux and Mate especially.
<exe2bin> I'm using Mate 16.04 with the latest updates.
<exe2bin> Everything was working fine last week. I put my machine to sleep/suspend and was out of town since last Wednesday till today.
<exe2bin> When I woke the machine this morning, everything started up, but seemed to take much longer.
<exe2bin> I have Psensor running and it starts up on login. The video card temp was way high, which is not normal
<exe2bin> Also, the bottom desktop panel was full of icons that, when I checked the properties, said they were "Multiple Desktop Switching"
<exe2bin> I found the running process and killed it.
<exe2bin> That solved part of the problem, but when I logged out and back in, I got the same result.
<exe2bin> So... I tried updating everything, and I fixed any package problems.
<exe2bin> After that, I can get into the desktop with no problems except...
<exe2bin> The mouse pointer, when not hovering over a runnning app, is in busy mode (always).
<exe2bin> When I run an app, it does not show up on the bottom panel anymore
<exe2bin> I've tried googling to see if anyone has had a similar problem. I found people with the same problem on
<exe2bin> older builds, but not 16.04.
<exe2bin> I couldn't find the identical problem I'm have, since updating everything though.
<exe2bin> Does anyone have an Idea what I can do to get things back to normal again?
<exe2bin> Thanks in advance for looking at my post. Any suggestions are welcome.
<exe2bin> sorry, exe2bin1 was me. just trying out the chat client, to see if I could get it to work on this irc
<exe2bin> Sorry again. Shouldn
<exe2bin> shouldn't have asked the question here. I'm going to the support board. Thanks!
<ubuntu-mate> hello/
<mate|64658> hey :D
<ubuntu-mate> haha
<ubuntu-mate> I'm installing.
<ubuntu-mate> in livdcd
<mate|64658> I'm having problems with a LAMP setup
<gebruiker> what deb contains the icons that come with the ambiance theme?
<ali1234> ubuntu-mono
<gebruiker> ali1234: also the white icons that are used for the applets i.e redshift or sound applet? Normally redshift is not whiteish but with ubutnu mate it is
<ali1234> ubuntu-mono contains two icon themes
<ali1234> ubuntu-mono-light and ubuntu-mono-dark
<ali1234> you want ubuntu-mono-dark if your panel is a dark colour and you want white icons
<ubuntu-mate> vicky
<ubuntu-mate> i have accidentally deleted my efi partition and currently only can boot through live usb.. what can i do now? please help
<jxamfe> Hello?
<jxamfe> Goodbye!
<gibi92> hello
<gibi92> i discover tilda and i try to configure transparency
<gibi92> is there somebody, or i'm talking alone ?
<alkisg> IRC is slow
<alkisg> One asks, others may answer 30 minutes later
<gibi92> alkisg, ok
<gibi92> alkisg, the configuration is quite simple : i change in graphic prefernce -> appearence -> transparency enabled + ratio 20%
 * alkisg isn't using tilda, because he always has a real terminal open, with 5+ tabs...
<gibi92> alkisg, i test the config and it's not working, then i quit tilda and i run from a terminal, and the transparency is working !!! it's strange. i dont understand ?
<gibi92> alkisg, me too, i use mate-terminal with plenty tab, but i like by just pressing F12, to see a terminal in overlay. When you use alt-tab to show your mate-terminal, you have to alt-tab all the open window to come to your terminal.
<gibi92> alkisg, And tilda was installed by default in ubuntu-mate, so, i test it
<alkisg> Sure, whatever suits you
<alkisg> Sometimes I keep 30 xterms in the second workspace, and switch workspaces with the keyboard
<alkisg> Me,I hate that tilda wastes memory by default...
<alkisg> Especially for systems with 30+ users working concurrently, it just takes up ram...
<gibi92> alkisg, ok, i understand. thank for answers.
<Guest89278> wie kann ich die Boot Partition von ca. 63 mb auf 120Mb vergrößern
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-22
<hasyim> how to install driver VGA ?
<hasyim> geforce 930m?
<maxi_> hola
<maxi_> hello?
<mate99> hi.im using ub mate 16.4.2,is t
<mate99> hi.im using ub mate 16.4.2,is it safe to upgrade mate 1.16 from ppa?
<mate99> ?
<Astro7467> yes, should be fine. I'm running 16.04.2 with 1.16 on a few systems with out issue
<mate99> thanks.
<Mmike> Astro7467, which ppa are you  using?
<Guest47879> die AMI's Machen das Internet Kaputt
<alkisg> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gebruiker> Ubuntu mate artwork package on launchpad is missing certain icons I.e redshift white icon. What package contains these white panel icons? After installing the mate artwork package I am seeing the white volume control applet icon on the bar but the redshift icon is the regular one. I am trying this out on another distrobution.
<pacman123112> Hello?
<pacman123112> I need some help.
<pacman123112> Anyone?
<KingstonDataTrav> Hello.
<KingstonDataTrav> O 'ello...
<bhawk> hello
<bhawk> I'm trying to install Flash on my system so I can use pandora... I think it's installed but the pandora opening menu says I need to install Flash Player v.10 or better
<bhawk> what might I be doing wrong?
<Astro7467> have you looked in the Software Boutique. shld be there
<Astro7467> unsure of version tho
<bhawk> yes that's where I installed from
<bhawk> you're correct it does say which version is in the boutique
<bhawk> doesn't
<bhawk> any other ideas?
<bhawk> OK rebooted now it works
<TwoNotes> WHat is the easiest way to make U-M on Rpi run with RO HD card?  I have an external drive for /var and /home
<alkisg> Only put /boot in the card
<alkisg> And the whole /usr, /var, /home etc to the HD
<TwoNotes> Then all I need to edit is /boot/cmdline.txt?
<humbert15> j
<TwoNotes> Software Updater says "not all updates can be installed", lists several possible reasons, but not THE reason.  ??
<TwoNotes> is there a log file somewhere?
<jack_> If I install a new Linux distro is there a way to not have to re-install my Steam games?
<mate|62296> hello
<mate|62296> can you help me
<mate|62296> hello communtiy can you help be me problem
<mate|62296> i have problem
<mate|62296> be my headphone
<Astro7467> !ask | mate|62296
<ubottu> mate|62296: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linux_> Hey all... I had sound working and now it doesn't. Any tips on troubleshooting?
<mate|62296> yes
<linux_> Awesome! Any help is appreciated.
<linux_> still there?
<mate|62296> as Awesome! Any help is appreciated. ??
<mate|62296> sorry
<mate|21493> hello
<mate|21493> can you help be my headphone
<mate|21493> my headphone will not play
<DarkPsydeLord> ??
<Astro7467> mate|21493: what hv you tried? ur setup? hv you changed the output device in Pulse audio? pls provide specific info if you want help
<mate|21493> can you help software for the headphone
<DarkPsydeLord> where you from?
<mate|21493> i will software me headphone
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-23
<sohum__> hi
<sohum__> hi
<meteor> hello
<alkisg> Hello
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-24
<doodlestroke> dood
<doodlestroke> dood
<nick__> Hi i am trying to log into a server with remmina am logged in with terminal but can't with remmina
<nick__> got in with remmina but i land up at terminal i want to get into terminal which has windows
<pawel09> hey everyone! just a quick "thank you" for the product! i love ubuntu mate!
<pawel09> i hope the developmetn will continue and support for GTK3, 4... whatever it may be will be available :
<pawel09> :)
<hetii> 82
<hetii> hi :)
<gebruiker> anyone know how to enable panel shadows when using compiz?
<Akuli> if you can't think of anything else you could make a wallpaper that shadows like that
<Akuli> i found this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550264
<gebruiker> I tried the delay suggestion from the github issue tracker suggestion and the arch wiki. it is a bug from 2014 still not fixed in 2017
<gebruiker> shocking
<gebruiker> going to try xfce
<popo> hi
<popo> hi have this errore ubuntu mate 16.10
<popo>  vdpauinfo
<popo> display: :0   screen: 0
<popo> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Error creating VDPAU device: 1
<popo> thank for help
<Guest51101> name  is  softvar
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-25
<cyrus_> hello is anyone there? I have a question
<mate|47120> Hi
<mate|40270> hi I am a new linux user.. any recommendation from where to begin.
<mate|40270> I am mostly going to use it at home
<ouroumov_> hello mate|40270
<ouroumov_> mate|40270, first customize firefox the same way you would on windows, meaning addons uBlock Origin, HTTPS Everywhere and Privacy Badger.
<ouroumov_> mate|40270, Then I recommend you go to MATE Tweak, under Interface check "Enable Launcher" -> you'll be able to launch programs with CTRL+SPACE, then go to "Windows" and try the window manager Marco+Compton, that should deal with video tearing
<ouroumov_> mate|40270, oh right, check "retrieve lastest software listings" in the boutique, and do not install Opera, there's an active bug that'll wrek your update process if you do that.
<ouroumov_> mate|40270, our forums are a good place to ask questions and get help.
<ag43> Hi
<ag43> I was wondering if it is a good idea to install ubuntu mate in a desktop system instead of ubuntu
<ag43> what do you think
<Astro7467> U-MATE is just Ubuntu with a different desktop environment - so the core difference is personal preference - little technical diff
<ag43> so both will use the same amount ofresources
<Astro7467> u can install Ubuntu then add the MATE DE then swap between Unity & MATE at log in
<ag43> o thanks
<Astro7467> MATE is generally a lower resource hungry environment than Unity
<ag43> do you know where can I chnage the settings for scrolling the page using two fingers ?
<Astro7467> AFAIK if not in the control centre, then it is touchpad and driver combo dependent
<Astro7467> someone else may have better knowledge on here
<Astro7467> else suggest searching the ubuntu-mate.org community
<ag43> found it. it was in the control center thanks
<baban> lohi
<baban> hi
<baban> i need help with settings my boot config
<baban> on ubuntu
<baban> matre
<alkisg> baban: what settings?
<baban> for ubuntu mate for the raspberry pi
<alkisg> Ah, for config.txt? Well, ask exactly what you want and wait for a couple of hours to see if anyone answers
<baban> ok
<stinkfoot> is this a chat or a help channel?
<duckfoot> what is the most used chat in hexchat, everywhere i look no one seems to be chatteng
<duckfoot> chatting
<alkisg> duckfoot: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<duckfoot> is that in freenode
<alkisg> Yes, you just type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<swift110> hey
<alkisg> Hey
<Menzador> Hi swift110 , I'm what used to be SonikkuAmerica :)
<swift110> good Menzador how are you?
<Menzador> Fine
<Menzador> I see you literally everywhere. What's your PC setup?
<Menzador> Sometimes I wonder if you combine MATE and XFCE
<swift110> good Menzador
<swift110> Menzador: I have several laptops
<alegitcookie> Hey, i need help. im on A raspberry pi 3 model b with Ubuntu MATE, and when i put my SD card into my Windows PC and try to open my CONFIG file, it shows nothing. why is my Config file empty?
<alegitcookie> and if my config file is empty, how am I running Ubuntu MATE right now?
<alegitcookie> abybody here?
<alegitcookie> im having trouble
<alegitcookie> for some reason on my PC, it shows that my Config file is empty
<ali1234> re you sure its empty?
<alegitcookie> honestly, no. but i opened it with about 5 different viewer and line ditor softwares
<ali1234> it will still work with an empty config file
<ali1234> it just uses defaults
<alegitcookie> okjay. is there a way to recover the config file, or should i just format my SD card and re-download MATE?
<ali1234> my ubuntu mate install does not have an empty config, but every line is commented so it is effectively empty
<ali1234> i will pastebin it for you
<alegitcookie> thanks
<ali1234> do you have some actual problem you are trying to fix?
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24066943/
<alegitcookie> this is the prblem. because i was not sure if it was a bad thing that the config file was empty. after all, it is the systems configuration file
<ali1234> make sure to save it as a unix formatted file
<alegitcookie> alright thanks
<KenLL> Hi folks.
<KenLL> How do I calibrate my monitor and change the color profile?
<KenLL> It says I need to go to System settings + color
<KenLL> but I'm using Mate, not Unity
<KenLL> and can't find it
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-26
<putko> sometimes my wifi works, sometimes it doesn't.  the only way I've found to fix is simply restarting my computer.  this always fixes it.  any help about how I could fix it without needing to restart would be awesome.  please let me know what additional info I should provide.  using 16.04
<Guest33812> does anyone here work with node? I'm trying to use "use strict" but it appears to be ignoring it in Linux (I wrote the file originally on Windows)
<Guest33812> ... shouts into the void
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: hi, I'm trying to run kodi in rpi2/ubuntu-mate 16.04.2 and it segfaults, a quick googling shows that you mentioned that you uploaded a version in a PPA, but I can't find which PPA... some help please?
<thea> will there be a way to install the brisk menue in 16.04 u-mate?
<Astro7467> thea: AFAIK, no
<Astro7467> 16.04 is GTK2
<thea> never gonna happen, i see :(
<Astro7467> Briskmenu needs GTK3, which MATE uses from 16.10
<thea> thanks anyway
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> I want to install Wine and MacOnLinux on my Amiga One's X-5000 Ubuntu Mate Linux
<laptop> lp
<laptop> help I am trying to run something off a partition
<Guest29981> I need to run something off a partition and do that using grub2 customizer
<Guest29981> help
<estevam>  
<raf1604> Hey can some tell me how to fix a orphaned Inode?
<alkisg> Run fsck -f while *not* using that file system
<alkisg> E.g. while booted from a live cd
<_pepe> Hey team, I am getting a freeze after login after an update today,  any ideas?
<_pepe> Over in Ubuntu "user settings reset" was implied
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-19
<mate|66816> polla
<kernal> olla
<primrose> hi
<is> hallo
<is> <script
<is> gdgfg
<is> gf
<is> gfg
<is> y
<is> <button name="send">отправить<button/>
<is> приветик
<is> как дела ребзи?
<is> кто хочет сексмса
<is> +i
<diogenes_> is, уходи
<antonio__> hola. acabo de instalar Ubuntu Mate y no puedo conectarme a una red wifi. Alquien que me ayude, por favor
<wwallace> just ran an update and I cannot start firefox. Anyone else have this problem?
<wwallace> The update did change some items in default and I allowed it... should i have?
<wwallace> should have stated this is on a Pi-3b
<alkisg> wwallace: firefox broke in rpi since 54 i think
<alkisg> you can install firefox-esr instead, or firefox 52, until they fix it
<alkisg> I don't know when they'll fix it... it's been months already
<AbnerVelasco> Hola muy buena tarde, estoy algo rayado
<AbnerVelasco> he intentado poner la pagina de google como defecto en firefox y alguna otra pagina tambien
<AbnerVelasco> y no lo consigo
<AbnerVelasco> ubuntu mate siempre pone la de ellos
<AbnerVelasco> alguien que hable español?
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<greenmanspirit> Hello, I am trying to compile some of the packages I like from Ubuntu MATE on fedora. I cannot find the source for the universal menu. Where would I find it? Thank you!
<ubuntu-mate> Hi there, i just installed a Mate 16.04.2 in my MacPro 1,1 32 bit, everything seems ok but the wifi connection that's disconnecting himselfs with no advise
<ubuntu-mate> there's something that i can run to fix this issue?
<ubuntu-mate> i own another of these gorgeous machines so, this is my experiment to leave old osx and get linux to go further
<ubuntu-mate> I tried a Ubuntu Unite in a old PC, no problem no issues, it works perfect.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-20
<Quenz> I changed a few keyboard shortcuts by accident, and I want to reset them to default. I tried 'gsettings reset-recursively org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys' but that didn't fix it
<diogenes_> Quenz, try new user
<Quenz> diogenes_ What if I want to keep my username/folder?
<diogenes_> you keep it
<diogenes_> it won't affect it
<cacho> hola a todos
<diogenes_> hola
<cacho> como estas diogenes
<diogenes_> bueno y tu?
<cacho> yo en argentina y vos
<diogenes_> !es | cacho
<ubottu> cacho: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Quenz> diogenes_ You mean I just make a new user, and that will reset keyboard shortcuts sytem wide?
<Quenz> Or you mean make a new user and run the command there?
<diogenes_> Quenz, you just try if the keyboard shortcuts work as expected
<diogenes_> that's it
<diogenes_> then you can remove the new user
<Quenz> diogenes_ So I just simply make a new user, that's it? I don't even have to log in to it?
<diogenes_> yes you log in to it?
<diogenes_> obviously
<alkisg> Quenz: or you can just use the login as guest functionality
<Quenz> alkisg And I don't need to do anything while in the account? Just log in the log back out?
<alkisg> Where did you change the keyboard shortcuts from? From which interface?
<alkisg> Open a terminal, run: `dconf watch /`, then open that interface again, change one shortcut, and in the terminal you'll see which dconf key was affected
<rdp_> any1 here
<kernal> yep
<rdp_> so i hve a rdp thinbook with ubuntu mate preinstalled. It has a user RDP. It does not ask me any password while booting, but if i try to change anything like create a user or uodate any software, it asks me password
<rdp_> so what i the default password of the system?
<alkisg> This is related to your vendor, not standard ubuntu mate
<kernal> no idea bud
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<diogenes_> rdp_, they should have installed in oem mode
<rdp_> ok so if in oem mode how do i do anything
<rdp_> or i just install ubuntu
<alkisg> I pasted a link with a how-to recover a password
<alkisg> You can follow that
<rdp_> ok ok doing that now
<Quenz> alkisg Thank you, that solved it
<Quenz> Found what I was looking for with that command
<alkisg> Cool
<Quenz> Now I want to reset startup programs. I tried using that command for the same thing, but I guess it's not controlled with dconf. Any ideas anyone?
<Quenz> I accidentally added a few, but I don't know which ones, so I just want to reset the whole thing
<alkisg> They're stored in /home/username/.config/autostart
<alkisg> Just delete everything in that dir
<Quenz> Okie doke, thank you
<alkisg> np
<Quenz> Thanks, deleting autostart directory worked
<Quenz> How can I delete or disable the bottom panel without losing its default settings forever? I don't want it there now, but I might change my mind later, so I'd like to be able to get its default settings back if I need to
<alkisg> The default settings are never lost
<alkisg> You can reset and get to them
<Quenz> When you right click to delete the bottom panel it warns about settings being lost
<alkisg> It should say "custom settings" then there
<lfvp> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<lfvp> guys I have problems with the audio in ubuntu mate on rasberry pie 3
<lfvp> I need a hand
<diogenes_> I'm really astonished about how many people run PI nowadays
<diogenes_> it makes and impression that at least 30% of users are on PI
<alkisg> It was marketed wrong, people are thinking it can be a desktop pc :D
<diogenes_> maybe it will become the replacement one day
<alkisg> Its cpu was designed to be an (old) mobile phone
<diogenes_> lfvp, so what problem are you facing?
<alkisg> It's 50  times slower than an i3... I doubt it will replaces desktops anytime soon
<diogenes_> yeah it's meant for education purpose mainly
<jack_> hello
<ron__> hey jack
<jack_> hey
<ron__> how you been?
<jack_> That's ok,take a look at ,for the first time to use ubuntu mate
<jack_> How could not
<ron__> mate is nice
<jack_> Yes,Ithink so,too
<jack_> Sometimes there will be a point card
<ron__> coffee time lol
<jack_> Where are you from?
<jack_> I am Chinese
<ron__> I am in Canada
<ron__> so english
<ron__> you are in China?
<jack_> oh,yes,im in china
<jack_> You're using raspberry pi?
<ron__> no ,, using a amd 990fxudp
<ron__> 8 core
<ron__> works good with ubuntu/server/mate
<jack_> They are very interesting,isn't it?
<ron__> yes
<ron__> I got wordpress install locally ,, to build a site
<jack_> I am making a voice assistant
<ron__> thats sounds interesting
<jack_> But it's not going very well.
<jack_> ...
<jack_> My memory card is broken...(@.@)
<diogenes_> jack_, what's wrong?
<jack_> what?
<jack_> It's broken.
<jack_> Sorry,my English may not be very good.
<jack_> so hopefully you understand that.
<ron__> your english is fine
<diogenes_> jack_, what is broken?
<diogenes_> what do you mean memory card?
<diogenes_> SD card? or what?
<jack_> It is an Micro SD card.
<diogenes_> jack_, and you're  using a PI right?
<jack_> Yes,Raspberry pi
<diogenes_> omg as I said in the morning, PI becomes like a plague
<diogenes_> more and more people are using it
<jack_> It's great!!!
<diogenes_> I never said it was not great, I just said that a small thing that was made for educational purpose is slowly replacing the traditional computers.
<diogenes_> it's a revolution
<jack_> Card Computer!
<jack_> Bye,I went to bed!!!
<ron__> good night
<jack_> Nice to meet you
<jack_> good night
<mate|89851> Hey there
<jjacoby> Hi @ all
<jjacoby> I'm configuring ubuntu mate for my parents right now and i'm wondering, wether there is half german, half english in the system controlpanel. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<alkisg> Which mate version is that?
<jjacoby> mom
<jjacoby> 1.16
<alkisg> I mean, which Ubuntu MATE version, is it 16.04?
<jjacoby> 16.04 LTS
<alkisg> Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS has MATE 1.12
<alkisg> Why do you have 1.16?
<jjacoby> i installesd 1.16 manually
<jjacoby> *installed
<alkisg> OK, then you somehow missed the translations
<alkisg> Reinstall 16.04 with the normal mate version
<jjacoby> i upgraded all translations. language-de and language-de-base
<jjacoby> and the gonem ones
<jjacoby> *gnome
<alkisg> Manual installations are not supported in #ubuntu channels...
<alkisg> Only the ones found in the ubuntu repositories
<jjacoby> kk i will reinstall
<alkisg> ok
<jjacoby> thanks so far i will see, what reinstall will show
<jjacoby> so complete reinstall with all packages and used laguages. Same thing. locale-german and german-base are installed
<jjacoby> am i allowed to post links here? i would like to show an screenshot, where the problem can be seen
<alkisg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<alkisg> Although, I'm sure we'll just see some german and some english
<alkisg> Which is to be expected when you manually install things
<alkisg> The question is, does that problem exist in stock 16.04 or not
<jjacoby> yes it's 16.04 lts stock from original website
<alkisg> But you manually modified the versions
<jjacoby> clean install
<jjacoby> no
<alkisg> If it exists in 16.04, some german guy needs to do the translations
<alkisg> There's a page that lists how much percent is done in each language
<jjacoby> okay, i will search for
<jjacoby> the tricky thing is my paren's aren't good in english and it's a bad feeling, when half of the things are in english
<jjacoby> thanks so far
<Desposyni> What's the best way to scale a Hi-DPI screen in 17.10?
<Desposyni> Also, is there a way to use MATE 1.20 in 17.10?
<vkareh> Desposyni: 17.10 uses MATE 1.18, which doesn't have HiDPI support - you could fake it by setting env variables inside your ~/.xsessionrc file: `export GDK_SCALE=2` and `export GDK_DPI_SCALE=0.5`
<vkareh> Desposyni: you might want to also add `export QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0` and `export QT_SCALE_FACTOR=2` to support Qt apps (e.g. vlc)
<vkareh> Desposyni: you'll also need to double your font DPI (Appearance -> Font -> Details...)
<vkareh> Be warned, though, some things might break
<vkareh> Also, I would advise against using MATE 1.20 in 17.10 - there's no PPA as far as I know and I have a feeling that a lot of things will break
<vkareh> Desposyni: after setting the env variables, you'll need to log out and back in for the changes to take effect
<Desposyni> That's more steps than I was expecting. My friend should be on here to ask more. He's new to Maté and Linux, and he's just installed 17.10
<vkareh> Desposyni: yeah, if he's new to Mate and Linux, I would suggest _not_ enabling HiDPI. It's just not ready on 17.10
<Desposyni> He might also have eGPU questions. Hopefully MATE Optimus gets him better performance out of his Galago Pro from System 76
<Desposyni> Does anyone know the difference between Nvidia Prime or Optimus?
<vkareh> Desposyni: MATE Optimus is just an applet so that you can switch between the nvidia drivers and the integrated Intel ones. You might get better performance with the nvidia drivers, but you'll get better battery life with the intel ones... tradeoffs! :P
<ilovemate> hi#
<diogenes_> hi
<ilovemate> diogenes_
<ilovemate> hi Desposyni
<oz6oh_ole> Hello from demark
<oz6oh_ole> denmark
<swift110> hello
<oz6oh_ole> swift110 hello but now i will go to sleep also yuo sleep well
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-21
<swift110> oh ok
<error> anyone??
<kernal> error
<error> yap
<Guest75020> some problem with my mate?
<ole_denmark> Hello friends. I get fail by install google chrom
<ole_denmark> what can i do?
<ole_denmark> I have tried to restall but get the same
<ole_denmark> whem i run firefox then google.dk all is ok
<ole_denmark> i am running ubuntu mate 16.04
<ole_denmark> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<ole_denmark> Release:	16.04
<ole_denmark> Codename:	xenial
<ole_denmark> ole@ole:~$
<ole_denmark> ok all sleeping here i go again Ole
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, what happened?
<ole_denmark> ok diogenes  i can't install chrome on my mate
<diogenes_> don't tell me that you're trying it on PI
<ole_denmark> what do you mean with PI
<diogenes_> Raspberry PI
<diogenes_> because yesterday it was an entire avalanche of users on PI
<ole_denmark> o i don't have this litle computer but think i will bye it
<diogenes_> ok ole_denmark what error you get when you try to install chrome?
<ole_denmark> i get a manfesterror
<ole_denmark> manifest
<diogenes_> how do you install chrome?
<ole_denmark> i call google.dk write googlechrome 32 bir mate and get a debibin data
<ole_denmark> debian
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, there is no google-chrome 32 bit, there is chromium 32 bit
<ole_denmark> then i install with dgbi
<ole_denmark> ok but i have a debian data in my system
<ole_denmark> maybe i wrote chrome
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, is it a 32 bit debian? (no clue if debian still supports 32)
<ole_denmark> google.dk is ok
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, open terminal, run this command: lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> you will get a link, copy and paste the link in here
<ole_denmark> yes will you send it to me please
<ole_denmark> ore shall i find it ?
<ole_denmark> or
<ole_denmark> exuse
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, nevermind, just here in this chat, write this: /exec arch click enter
<diogenes_> only: /exec arch
<ole_denmark> https://google-chrome.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<diogenes_> !dk | ole_denmark
<ubottu> ole_denmark: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<ole_denmark> ok i try you get answer later i must go to kitchen and get coffe
<ole_denmark> ubutto og thanks
<diogenes_> yep, I think fe failed to understand each other, language barrier :)
<ole_denmark> yes but there are no people there
<ole_denmark> i come again
<diogenes_> ok
<ole_denmark> There are no people on the danish channels
<ole_denmark> I was waiting 10 minutes
<ole_denmark> diogenes  can you run teamviewer ?  and if  will you ??
<diogenes_> yes but you have to wait
<ole_denmark> 10 ninutes   hi hi
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, ok I can try to help you
<ole_denmark> ok my problem was  i could  install chrome
<diogenes_> you could or could not?
<ole_denmark> i could get a crome.db but i got a fail by instal with gdeb
<ole_denmark> i can start teamviewer if nessesary
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, ok but write to me in private
<ole_denmark> i am newebeginner with this asystem  but knoe ubuntu
<ole_denmark> know
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, I've got roughly 15 minutes so if you want me to help, write a private message to me
<ole_denmark> i wrote #diogenes
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> ok
<hoshi411> Just wanted to know if anyone could point me in the direction of getting info about the ubuntu mate lock screen configuration
<hoshi411> I want to get onboard working in the lock screen if I can
<hoshi411> I know that other distros prevent this for security reasons but.... It also kind of defeats the purpose of using an onscreen keyboard.
<hoshi411> I don't know what the Ubuntu Mate community stance is on the subject but ....
<hoshi411> I'd like to get it working if I can
<hoshi411> there is actually nothing in the folder /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<hoshi411> Im guessing it may be a systemd thing?
<CrazyTux> hello, has anyone here tried Mutiny tweak on Ubuntu Mate?
<CrazyTux> the Trash icon is not working.
<Tecan> https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/928
<pi__> Hello?
<swift110-phone_> Hey
<mate|29514> Hello. I just installed 17.10 on an old laptop. WebkitWebProcess 61 has really high CPU usage. Is there any way to reduce it? My laptop has horrible cooling.
<alkisg> That's the browser, it needs cpu to browse
<alkisg> Try firefox as well
<snooroot> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: AMD E2-9000 RADEON R2, 4 COMPUTE CORES 2C+2G (1,80GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,4 Gio Total (1,9 Gio Free) Swap: 2,0 Gio Total (2,0 Gio Free) • Storage: 58,7 Go / 486,0 Go (427,4 Go Free) • VGA: 1002:98e4 @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Viewcast COM • Uptime: 1h 13m 10s
<mate|7654> hi
<kernal> ho
<mate|7654> where are you from?)
<kernal> Australia
<mate|7654> hello from Ukraine
<kernal> G'day
<swift110> he kernal
<kernal> hey swifty
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-22
<xmetal> is anyone else (note: while i am on a nightly release + updates of 18.04 now, the issue happened on a few month install of 17.10 too and only seems to happen in Ubuntu mate) having issues with snaps, say installing or removing where you get auto-logged off?   I did find installing "squashfuse" helped reduce the number of times this behavior happens but it still happens from time to time
<ole_Denmark> good morning helpers
<kernal> good evening
<ole_Denmark> morning kernal
<ole_Denmark> Here we have blue sky and - 3 deegres
<kernal> time for me to head home.. See Ya!
<guest-CkYCxZ> ello
<diogenes_> hi
<guest-CkYCxZ> wiccoutryareyouasedi
<usuarioX> hi all, how/where do I move the application menu for each window out of the main panel and "onto" the window title bar?
<usuarioX> (is there a setting in dconf-editor "somewhere" that may do this?)
<vkareh> usuarioX: in dconf-editor, go to /org/mate/desktop/interface and there are two options: 'gtk-shell-shows-app-menu' and 'gtk-shell-shows-menubar'. Play with those to see how you like them (you'll probably need to restart an application for it to take effect). Also, you will need to add the Global Application Menu applet on the panel (I think)
<vkareh> If you get stuck, I think you can use F10 to get menus to show up again
<usuarioX> vkareh, my recently installed (and updated) Ubuntu Mate 16.4 does not have those two entries in /org/mate/desktop/interface - how can I add them?
<vkareh> ah - no, there's no support for that in 16.04...
<usuarioX> vkareh, ok, any way to add it with some extras?
<vkareh> wait, you said that the menus are in the panel, rather than on the application windows?
<vkareh> I don't think so... this feature was added in 17.10
<usuarioX> vkareh, yes, and I am not sure if the choice of "theme" affects this. Right now I am playing around with "Mutiny" theme and Crux
<vkareh> hmmm... Mutiny shouldn't be available in 16.04... this is a new panel layout, and 16.04 is a two-year old release :/
<usuarioX> vkareh, are you talking about some other ubuntu distro (17.04) with Mate, or the Distro with the name "Ubuntu Mate"? (which I think has 16.04 as its latest release...)
<vkareh> no, the latest release of Ubuntu MATE is 17.10
<vkareh> released in october 2017: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-artful-final-release/
<usuarioX> vkareh, my main aim is to explore the one that also Raspberry Pi minicomputers list as one of the recommended distros, which I think is 16.04, to see if I would like to standardise on that on several computers. It must be lightweight.
<vkareh> ah, yeah for Raspberry Pi I think there's only 16.04
<vkareh> but that wouldn't have Mutiny or anything like that
<vkareh> usuarioX: so you might want to download Ubuntu MATE 16.04 for your desktop to explore, as that's the one they use for the rpi
<usuarioX> vkareh, ahh, I see now, it is only the 16.04 one that is LTS, that is why I downloaded it...
<vkareh> go to https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/ and click on either 64bit or 32bit and choose the 16.05 LTS (Xenial)
<vkareh> 16.04 I mean
<usuarioX> vkareh, hmm, maybe I will check out the newer one for the stronger machines, are they very different?
<vkareh> usuarioX: but if you have the Mutiny layout it means that you already have the newer 17.10...
<usuarioX> vkareh, oh, wrong theme name, it is inside Mate-Tweak that there is a "panel design" that is called Mutiny ...
<vkareh> oh cool, okay I didn't know that it existed for 16.04
<usuarioX> vkareh, so I have 16.04 with "some theme" and then applied the "Mutiny" panel design, which gives a vertical unity-like panel/toolbar on the left side
<vkareh> if you chose a different layout (like Traditional) does it fix the application menu issue?
<usuarioX> vkareh, yes, when I choose "Ubuntu Mate" instead of "Mutiny" for the panel layout, then the application menu pops back onto each window. Solved... Wonder if I can tweak/customize such layouts "easily"? Would really like to have just Mutiny, but need the app menu inside each window to avoid going crazy...
<usuarioX> vkareh, btw, do you know if there is a tool for UM that lets us set "window rules" to have certain windows/apps always be on top, also across reboots (a policy tool like Compiz has)?
<usuarioX> These are the Compiz tools I seriously miss in Ubuntu Mate: Window Rules, Ring Switcher and Wobbly Windows.
<vkareh> usuarioX: you should be able to re-create a layout similar to Mutiny by deleting the bottom panel and adding a new one on the left side with the Dock applet
<vkareh> usuarioX: for window rules check out devilspie (`sudo apt install devilspie`)
<usuarioX> vkareh, oh, interesting, thanks for the tip :-)
<vkareh> sure! there's a graphical interface for it, but I don't remember the name
<vkareh> usuarioX: https://code.google.com/archive/p/gdevilspie/wikis/gDevilspie.wiki
<usuarioX> vkareh, that Panel Dock tip did the trick, just what I wanted :-)
<vkareh> or if you want the cli version, here's a tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<vkareh> great!
<usuarioX> vkareh, oh, man, that devilspie tip was a real lifesaver. Now I can decide to go for this distro. Thanks a bunch! :-)
<vkareh> usuarioX: you're welcome! :)
<usuarioX> hi all, can anyone give a short comment about the main difference(s) between ubuntu mate 16.04 (LTS) and 17.10 (non-LTS)?
<usuarioX> (for example, is UM 17.10 no longer "lightweight" as 16.04 seems to be?)
<usuarioX> vkareh, final question; do you know if UM 17.10 no longer is "lightweight" as 16.04 seems to be?
<vkareh> usuarioX: here are the minimum hardware specs: https://ubuntu-mate.org/about/ - if you want to run it as a lightweight distro, you might want to make sure you select Marco (No Compositor) in MATE Tweak as your window manager. That will allow it to run in most hardware
<owen> My sound is not working. Can you help me?
<diogenes_> owen, headphones/speakers? is it a fresh installation? give some more info
<owen> speakers and headphones are not working. as well as hdmi sound
<Boyette> who can help me install wine
<diogenes_> Boyette, sudo apt install wine
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/MymyFeXW
<diogenes_> Boyette, do you see any difference between my command and the one you are showing?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> but
<Boyette> thats becuase
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/TcpEvekR
<diogenes_> sudo apt install wine-stable
<Boyette> thx that worked out
<Josema> Buenas
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-23
<ian__> just got installed on a new laptop, havent used ubuntu mate myself, anything i should know before hand?
<swift110-phone_> Not really it's pretty straight forward
<mate|19255> in mate ,python version ?
<onio1> Hi I am connecting to a server using ssh keys. I would like to communicate with the same server using "Connect To Server" Ubuntu GUI when I try to setup it is asking for password. How can I get past this?
<vlt> onio1: I don't know the "Connect to Server" GUI.  Is your ssh key passphrase protected?
<onio1> The GUI can be launched from Computer | File | Connect To Server
<onio1> I am using the Ubuntu mate 16.04 Redmond desktop interface.
<onio1> This application can also be started from Menu | Places | Connect To Server
<onio1> vlt: I am not sure what you mean is ssh key protected. I have exchanged keys with the server. So I can ssh into the server over the command line
<onio1> but I want to be able to do this so I can use  Ubuntu file manager facilities etc
<onio1> vlt: s your ssh key passphrase protected? Not sure of what you are asking?
<vlt> onio1: The public/private key pair you created usually is stored in ~/.ssh/   When generating (or later) you can set a passphrase to "unlock" the private key. If you didn't do this the key can be used without unlocking it.
<vlt> onio1: Because I have no idea what that GUI tool is I don't know if the requested "password" is actually just the unlocking passphrase for the key (if present)
<onio1> vlt: I am trying to get an image
<vlt> onio1: It was more meant as a hint to help you find the source of the problem.
<onio1> You can see what I am trying to describe here https://imgur.com/a/xVTbc
<vlt> onio1: Ok, that doesn't seem to be a key's passphrase. If there's not another option like "SSH with key" in the "Type" dropdown you might be out of luck here.
<onio1> yep that is what I thought, A picture is worth a thousand words
<onio1> vlt: I even tried Filezilla and it has the same problem :)
<mate|23683> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|23683> how to increase the size of menu in ubuntu mate
<mate|57671> Hi , I have a lenovo y700 and the subwoofer doesn't works on linux , can you help me?
<diogenes_> mate|57671, install pavucontrol
<Jaime_4266> hello! anyone tell me if there's a native bluelight filter on Ubuntu?
<ahoy|mate> In Ubuntu? Ubuntu MATE now comes with Redshift preinstalled
<ahoy|mate> Redshift is in the regular Ubuntu repos as well
<ahoy|mate> But not pre-installed
<ahoy|mate> And now I noticed I'm too late. Ah well.
<dj> hello there
<ahoy|mate> People don't stay here long, do they?
<TaZeR> only the cool ones stay
<TaZeR> kool katz mreowww
<diogenes_> TaZeR, what is better mate or xfce?
<TaZeR> hmm its personal preference really, there very simular in many respects, some praising Mate for its full gtk3 support but xfce is not far behind in that respect
<TaZeR> so i wouldnt say one is better than the other
<TaZeR> cant go wrong with ubuntu mate if your looking to switch its very nice
<diogenes_> hehe
<mate|94829> hi
<Guest13391> Oi
<pi> asd
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-24
<bandido> hello could some one help to setup masternode on my PI
<mdekan> hi, using ubuntu mate 1.18, getting this in ~/.xsession-errors when trying to lock the screen with shortcut:
<mdekan> ** (mate-screensaver-command:6947): WARNING **: Unknown option -lock
<mdekan> didn't find any bug report yet
<mdekan> bug opened: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1751439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1751439 in ubuntu-mate "Screen lock won't start with shortcut Mod4+L (win key +l)" [Undecided,New]
<q3e545t67uir6o> ru?
<diogenes_> q3e545t67uir6o, 4to?
<q3e545t67uir6o>  В U-MATE 17ю10 для nvidia драйвера встроенные в операцыонную систему?
<diogenes_> q3e545t67uir6o, либо пиши в прив либо
<diogenes_> !ru | q3e545t67uir6o
<ubottu> q3e545t67uir6o: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<q3e545t67uir6o> я не могу пройти на u-ru регистрацыю не получается
<q3e545t67uir6o> давно знаю об u-ru
<q3e545t67uir6o> не понимаю до конца как зарегистрироватся
<q3e545t67uir6o> вроде понятно не не понятнодо конца а инструкцыы разжованной не нашёл
<q3e545t67uir6o> но не
<diogenes_> q3e545t67uir6o, тогда пиши мне в приват
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-25
<grimesb> hi
<al_> hi
<BigP> I am very new to linux ubuntu and simply am having trouble where to find the version i am running? anyone able to help out? peeweespc.com is my site so far. We are custom building a few imacs we have to run ios,ubuntumate,windows 7 virtual and bliss android7.0. Just need to know how to find what version of ubuntu we are running. My business partner
<BigP>  is at work and im trying t do this without him as he is the linux man not me. any input would be appreciated.
<BigP> my phone number is on my website
<diogenes_> BigP, lsb_release -a
<BigP> thank you dio
<diogenes_> yw
<BigP> now to cone this drive hopefully wont take too long
<BigP> clone
<diogenes_> if you need architecture, run: arch
<BigP> this is a core 2 duo no hyperthread x64 intel wih 4 gig ddr 2 nvidia gpu 2gig with 160gbsata 2.5 hdd. liking it so far
<BigP> very nice dio ty again
<BigP> what other useful commands?
<BigP> forr a novice
<diogenes_> BigP, inxi -Fxrc0
<BigP> holy shit lol
<BigP> that is so fucking badas
<BigP> s
<BigP> dio
<BigP> how long have you been using linux?
<diogenes_> BigP, I'm still learning, 4 years
<BigP> you just showed me in 3 cmds what i needed
<BigP> when i get back to my house at a fellow tech support friends house. we may be taking this thing apart and upgrading some hings before its ready
<BigP> not necessary though just use external storage
<BigP> gotta test it out tonite
<BigP> thanks so much dio
<BigP> i really honestly do
<BigP> you just prolly saved me hours
<BigP> now i can have a lil crown
<BigP> :p
<diogenes_> :) you're welcome
<BigP> how often are you in this room
<diogenes_> most of time
<BigP> and you really dont mind me asking you stuff?
<BigP> cause ima pester u lolol jk
<BigP> many thanks kind sir
<diogenes_> you ask and if anyone knows, he will help
<BigP> im not leaing this room cause i like dio :P
<BigP> leaving
<diogenes_> hehe ok
<BigP> would like some honest input on wording of my site did you look at it? got alot to do on it aving fun though and main focus next few days is to do these 2 imac things lol
<BigP> and thanks to you i can now support linux without havin to call bananaman
<BigP> dio u da mane
<diogenes_> you site is ok
<BigP> dio how much money u want after i sell one of these i got ya bro 100/
<BigP> ?
<BigP> money is a necessity i hate it but ya now we gtta have it
<diogenes_> it looks nice even through the filter of my custom css
<BigP> whats css
<diogenes_> I don't like money lol
<BigP> i hate money
<BigP> but damn a mane gotta feed his kids and stuff lol
<diogenes_> css is a language used to design
<BigP> ahh.dio you code huh nice
<BigP> i used to
<BigP> when i was 12 to 18
<BigP> than i quit
<BigP> found the world of young fun and didnt devote myself to it
<BigP> im an old fart lol
<diogenes_> I don't code that much nowadays, mostly bash scripts
<BigP> html?
<diogenes_> nope, bash
<BigP> i need some sort of forum wfor my site that shows what people who are registered are listening to at any time anywhere hey are including myself and chat and share links and stuff
<BigP> could u do that?
<BigP> lie teach me
<BigP> like
<BigP> or if u wanna do it you could csll it whtever u want and id give admin to tht page
<BigP> call
<diogenes_> BigP, type: /j #websites
<diogenes_> there dudes might help
<BigP> awesome
<BigP> goin outside gotta hit vape lol my bro wont let me do "that" inside :P
<guiteye> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<Chandler_Vercett> Hello everyone, i just recently installed Ubuntu MATE 16.04.3 on my system, but i seem to have an issue with my audio outputting nothing but static through my wireless headset. The previous install of the same version worked just fine, i even ran updates in hopes that the issue resolves itself, no such luck however. Is there some special driver i m
<Chandler_Vercett> ight need for the Logitech G933 wireless headset or anything like that?
<diogenes_> Chandler_Vercett, do you happen to work at Best Buy?
<Chandler_Vercett> um.. no
<diogenes_> ok
<Chandler_Vercett> why?
<diogenes_> just confused you with another dude
<Chandler_Vercett> ah
<diogenes_> Chandler_Vercett, maybe you should install some sort of firmware drivers for your system
<diogenes_> look in driver manager
<Chandler_Vercett> you talking about aditional drivers in control center or something else
<diogenes_> Chandler_Vercett, something like that yes
<m4t> Chandler_Vercett: i have a different headset (turtle beach) and one thing i know is it only likes a certain type of input. if uncompressed pcm, non-audio bit has to be unset on the iec958 frames. if it's e.g. dolby digital then it *has* to have the non-audio bit else it tries to decode it as pcm, and sounds like static garbage
<Chandler_Vercett> the only things i get is the driver for my GPU and CPU microcode firmware
<m4t> Chandler_Vercett: maybe pull open the audio settings and try various output configs e.g. analog stereo output or digital (iec958) output
<Chandler_Vercett> m4t i only get one output option, just Logitech G933 Gaming Wireless Analog Stereo
<m4t> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<m4t> sorry
<Chandler_Vercett> is that all u had to do to get your headset working?
<Chandler_Vercett> on my other laptop which is running the same distro, it works just fine with no issues at all
<Chandler_Vercett> both systems are running 16.04.3
<m4t> no i had to modify the driver to set different configuration registers on the chipset lol
<m4t> in order to play digital. cuz the non-audio bit was static
<Chandler_Vercett> hmm
<m4t> but yours seems to work elsewhere fine so i dunno
<m4t> usb connected right?
<Chandler_Vercett> i don't even get the slightest bit of sound, just static
<Chandler_Vercett> yes
<Chandler_Vercett> works great under windows 7
<m4t> sound from which application?
<m4t> anything?
<Chandler_Vercett> system wide
<Chandler_Vercett> everything is static
<m4t> i guess you could check which sample rate it's trying to use
<Chandler_Vercett> how would i do that?
<Chandler_Vercett> the audio control panel is quite limited
<m4t> uhm maybe try find /proc/asound -name stream0
<m4t> it might have that
<m4t> if you cat it it shows supported sample rates and current sample rate
<m4t> maybe compare the 2 on working and non-working linux systems
<m4t> i guess another thing to try would be to launch alsamixer (from alsa-utils pkg) and mess with the settings there
<m4t> e.g. press 'm' to mute/unmute
<m4t> various controls
<m4t> it might not have a mixer though, in which case that wouldn't let you see the card
<Chandler_Vercett> nothing for my headset is muted in alsamixer
<m4t> which controls does it give that are *not* volume controls. some are just mute/unmute
<m4t> but i'd check the stream0 thing
<m4t> or stream1 potentially
<m4t> i'd compare what you see there with another working linux system
<Chandler_Vercett> i'll give it a look
<m4t> k
<Chandler_Vercett> works perfectly on that system, fresh untouched install as well
<Chandler_Vercett> no crackling at all
<Chandler_Vercett> m4t everything looks the same across both systems
<m4t> check dmesg for clues? try different usb ports?
<Chandler_Vercett> oooh!
<Chandler_Vercett> it works
<Chandler_Vercett> i think it doesn't like my USB 3 bus
<m4t> ah
<m4t> cool
<Chandler_Vercett> which is odd because my storage drive is connected through said ports
<m4t> i've got a usb sound interface that doesn't work right on usb3 but works fine on usb2
<Chandler_Vercett> hmm
<Chandler_Vercett> odd
<m4t> yea i dunno
<Chandler_Vercett> problem is i only have 2 usb 2.0 ports on my motherboard excluding the ones at the front of my case
<m4t> hub?
<Chandler_Vercett> don't have one, i'll just move my keyboard over to the USB 3, it's working on there
<Chandler_Vercett> yep, that was the issue, i moved my reciever base's cable to a USB 2 port and that fixed it
<Chandler_Vercett> awesome, that helps a lot, now i just gotta figure out why VMWare workstation isn't installing properly
<Chandler_Vercett> thank you though for the tips
<m4t> np
<Chandler_Vercett> i am off, good night/morning everyone
<Guest81525> yo, I have a problem: mozilla keeps crashing... please help
<sam-Blueman> yo, I have a problem: mozilla keeps crashing... please help
<sam-Blueman> yo someone connected
<diogenes_> sam-Blueman, pi?
<pep_> anyone know of a multi miner cpu/gpu for cryptonight-lite
<xmetal> hmm having some sort (while i am on a nightly build atm it did happen before i clean formatted 17.10 too) issue with Xorg where i get auto-logged out back to the welcome screen (logging back in, always wants to send an error report repated to Xorg) ... THOUGHT it was related to installing/removing snaps since that is when it use to only happen, now it happened again and I wasn't doing anything with snaps
<Boyette> hi im trying to find an application like spotnet or spotlite for ubuntu mate
<diogenes_> Boyette, what does it do?
<Boyette> its to connect to usenetservers
<Boyette> usenet providers
<Boyette> so i need a usenetclient
<Boyette> hmm maybe sabnzbd
<xmetal> hmm this xorg (?? still dont 100% know whats going on, but it seems to be related to xorg crashing, as I said) thing has me curios
<daniel_> Hey! New to Linux, and Im not sure if this is the right place to ask. I think I might have a BIOS-virus or a rootkit
<daniel_> Im on a laptop. Removing my BIOS would be very difficult
<daniel_> Anything I can do to fix/solve this?
<Boyette> why do you think that
<diogenes_> daniel_, who told you that you have a bios virus?
<daniel_> Thing is, Im not sure, but I strongly suspect it. Long story. However, the only solution would be to fix this
<daniel_> People I know who do this type of shit have been near my pc
<daniel_> I dont know, its not relevant. But how do I make sure I dont have it/remove it? Ive updated my bios, though.
<diogenes_> daniel_, lenovo?
<daniel_> Both a HP pavilion and a lenovo
<Boyette> i think if u update ur bios u get rid of it .. those viruses are kind of high tech.. unlikely you have that on a random laptop
<daniel_> thats reassuring to hear. I really hope so
<xmetal> My Lenovo (lost $140 on the warrenty, but at least THAT got me my $699 back) got bit by that BIOS issue that was in the news a few months ago
<Boyette> lenovo has a history of bringing malicious content
<diogenes_> I would not recommend lenovo to anyone who wants to run linux,
<Boyette> just format it all before you use it
<diogenes_> even for windows I'd never buy it
<daniel_> what type of BIOS issue, xmetal? the built in adware/spyware?
<daniel_> or security vulnurability (aka for hackers)
<daniel_> ?
<xmetal> ... hackers?
<daniel_> yeah, thats what im asking about
<daniel_> trying to protect my pc from hackers
<xmetal> note that it happened to me before any 17.10 release was even in alpha mode ... by MONTHS ... https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/ubuntu-corrupting-lenovo-laptop-bios (picked link at random)
<daniel_> and the only way I guess my linux would be hacked, would be if i had a bios virus. i dont download anything/dont visit shady sites
<daniel_> so it has more to do with ppl have been around my pc or hacked it remotely
<xmetal> like i said before as soon as (I think it was pope y .... space before the Y so i dont ping him, unnecessarily) that mentioned it after an episode of LUP .. I nstatnky knew that is what happened to me
<xmetal> o_O @ so much "hacking"
<daniel_> yeah, my obsession with all this shit has gone too far. but it has happened
<daniel_> by people ive had contact with
<daniel_> again, not relevant for all this
<diogenes_> daniel_, why don't you sell your pc and buy a new one?
<daniel_> yeah, thats probably the best to do
<daniel_> thank you all for info and suggestions. ill stick around, if anyone knows more about this, just write
<daniel_> ill stick around later* gtg for a while
<xmetal> not everything that "goes wrong" with a system means "it was hacked!"
<daniel_> btw, how does this chat work? is everything deleted after a while?
<Boyette> @diogenes im using sabnzbd now but after installation it runs like some chrome addon.. what i dont like :P
<daniel_> or is this logged forever?
<daniel_> ah, nvm, got it
<diogenes_> Boyette, some chrome addons you can run as styandalone apps
<diogenes_> standalone
<Boyette> well i think its not supposed to be a chrome addon but it behaves like that
<Boyette> https://sabnzbd.org/wiki/
<Boyette> but i dont understand why
<iseeyou> hi
<iseeyou> hi
<Boyette> hi
<iseeyou> from?
<Boyette> NL
<iseeyou> DE
<Boyette> i know
<iseeyou> were?
<Boyette> ipconnect.de
<iseeyou> ahh
<iseeyou> nice..
<Boyette> offcourse its not a guarantee but indication
<ole_denmark> hello friends clsscr in g++ whats the order ?
<ole_denmark> ok i go to bed
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-17
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-18
<Dooleyjlt> Hello, I was going to ask about update manager asking about the original install medium and I suddenly remembered that there is a setting for that.  Strange thing is when I inserted the original install flash drive that I installed from about 4 days ago it would not recognize it and kept asking for the install cd and I installed it from the flash drive in the first place. all fine now but any ideas as to why not recognizing
<Dooleyjlt> the install media? or is it when it asks for the CD it actually wants physical media?
<diogenes_> Dooleyjlt, you need to disable the cd repository in software & updates or to comment it out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dooleyjlt> I did, I remembered after just a few minutes, I was just wondering why it wouldn't recognize the mounted flashdrive I installed it from? just a glitch where it actually looks for the physical disk?
<Dooleyjlt> I thank you very much though
<Dooleyjlt> good night/morning/day to all I am outta here
